# 9 week old Viz, help advice



## Brenton (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey guys just picked up a beautiful 9 week old viz two days ago. Been having a little bit of trouble with some crying. We have been putting her in a large dog cage at night with a blanket and bed with her mums scent on it. This is in a different room to what we sleep in and we want that for when she's a grown dog so we thought it best to start with that. She's been pretty great through the night and generally makes it all the way through until I get up for work at 5.30 am. But after that she goes nuts even after been let out for the toilet. When I go to work she will continue crying for hours unless my partner gets up to be with her which is not practical at that time of the day. She does the same thing at dinner time when we try and put her in another room and crys loudly until we adress her. Is there anything we can do to try and get her more comfortable while we are separated at dinner time or when I go to work ?? Any help would be great


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She needs more time in the morning with you, or your partner before going back to the crate. Before dinner in the evening, make sure she has had some playtime with you. Then give her a filled Kong, or a bully stick to chew on in her crate while you have dinner. She is still probably going to protest some, as these pups want to be involved in everything we do.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

The crying is normal and will take her growing up a bit more to totally get over, but you can help the process along with some fun crate training. Check out the Meet Rio thread where I explain a bit more the crate games I played with my dog and search on youtube for crate games. 

Any time you're going to crate her, make sure all her needs are met first, so you're confident that the crying isn't something other than wanting attention and then let her cry it out. Just like with babies these guys need to learn how to self-soothe. Buy a pack of earplugs and have some wine with dinner. 

It takes time.


----------



## killmodell (Nov 10, 2014)

We really lucked out when it came to crate training Ginger... What we found helped was having a blanket completely cover the crate at all times. Secondly, we put a divider in the crate because it was rather large and that helped as well until she got bigger...

Good luck and it will get better. It will all be worth it too !


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

When Ruby was that young, she'd wake in the morning around 5:30 AM and need about 1.5 hours of playtime before wanting to go back to sleep. I would wake up an extra 1.5 hours earlier than I usually would for work to accommodate this. There's really no getting around it, and you'll just have to adjust your schedule. These pups need a lot of attention and playtime at that age. It WILL get better, and she WILL eventually sleep in, just keep that in mind. 

Is there a reason that you are moving her into a different room when you eat dinner? We have an easily moveable dog bed, and whenever we eat dinner we place it next to the dining room table. Ruby sleeps on the bed while we eat. She doesn't beg or get in the way at all. She has done this since she was a little puppy. We did used to give her a bully stick or kong with peanut butter during this time, but now she doesn't require entertainment.


----------



## Brenton (Jun 2, 2015)

Okay thanks for the advice guys. She's a awesome dog with great character but just second guessing because I have grown up with less active dogs. We are just trying to have it that it's not play time while we are eating. We gave in last night and she was better over dinner time but want her off our legs while we eat. I put her in with my partner this morning and that got her through to about 7 am. She's a bag of fun and loving the entertainment just hoping she's not naughty when she grows up


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

This is our set up for when we're eating or preparing dinner. (tiny human is my niece, not mine! Hah.) You'll thank yourself of you get your girl into this routine. It really keeps them out of your hair but lets them stay close to you. You'll learn that's a key thing with these dogs. They want to be near you always.


----------



## Tillyfizz (Jun 10, 2015)

We have a ten week old Vizsla (Tilly) and she is very vocal. She lets us know she's ready to get up between 5.45 and 6.30 in the morning and then she gets some breakfast and we play in the garden until 7am. After that I put her back in the utility room (door closed) where her crate is and she goes back to sleep for another couple of hours. I'm hoping she will begin to sleep longer as these early mornings are exhausting! Tilly has chew toys and soft toys in her crate to keep her company plus a blanket and towel. She manages to amuse herself until she gets tired and goes to sleep. Oh, and we used an Adaptil spray and a hot water bottle to settle her in her crate but we always leave the crate door open. Seemed to work a treat. Good luck!


----------

